# Question for Luredaddy...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is a bait that was given to me a long time ago. I pivots at the top below the arch-shaped piece, which is where the line is attached and it also pivots above the hook. It has swivels in both places which allow the middle section to spin during the retrieve.

I used to have the original box and in fact I may still have it, but I'd have to do some digging to find it. I can't remember who made it and wondered if you could tell me something about it.

I've thought about building something similar but it would take a lot of metal working and cutting and I'm not ready to attempt it right now; maybe this winter.

I figured that if anyone would have seen this type of bait before and know something about it, it would be Luredaddy...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Hi Vince,
It is a Paul Bunyan Centipede Spinner, 5" and probably 5/8 ounce. I hope this helps.
John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You knew that at a glance!!!? That's amazing. Thanks a lot. I'd never seen one like although I don't come across the older baits that much. 

I appreciate your help.


Vince


----------

